# Chips on aquarium glass



## CornbreadBob (Aug 21, 2008)

i just got a 60gal aquarium from a friends that had it in his garage, and while cleaning it out i noticed there are several chips in the glass. all the chips are right next to the corners of the tank on the outside, the biggest one is almost about the size of a nickle. i was wondering if these chip are somthing that would eventuall make my tank fail because of the water pressure inside.

if anyone has any idea or expirence with fish tank chips please reply 

thanks.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

thats a tough question, beleave it or not. depends on the location. If it in the panel or if it just the corner. your always take a chance...... you could take it out side fill it and let it sit for a couple of days and test it...... I have a tank that has a tiny corner chip but nothing I would worry about, I have to see it to give you my thoughts, but in the end it would be your choice.


----------



## CornbreadBob (Aug 21, 2008)

i put up two pictures in my profile of the area im most concerned about if thats helps at all


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

I'd give it a whirl... but I fill it up outside first let it sit.... and then drain it... if it didn't leak I use it... but thats just MY Opinion


----------



## BIG_ONE (Aug 18, 2008)

if you want to test if it can hold, simply use the water hose and spray with your thumb covering the hose or unless you have something to spray it, and spray it from the inside where the chip is at, see if you see any water leaks


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Also if it does hold water and is fine if its at the edges you can use trailor trimming to cover the corner up and make it look good.


----------



## CornbreadBob (Aug 21, 2008)

ive had it filled with water for for like a day now with no problems so it should be fine, thanks for your ideas


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Glad it worked out for you, enjoy your tank


----------

